# Controlar Puerto Paralelo con Visual Basic



## ManuelB (Ago 19, 2010)

Hola a todos
Estoy investigando sobre el asunto de controlar un circuito exterior con el puerto paralelo del PC. Me he enterado que con WinXP no se puede utilizar QBASIC .
He encontrado esta página :
http://www.todorobot.com.ar/proyectos/paralelo/paralelo.htm
desde donde se pueden descargar el ejecutable y las fuentes en Visual Basic de un programa que maneja 8 leds; muy sencillo pero que funciona perfectamente .
Ya sé que esto parece una tontería pero el poder manejar con el puerto paralelo motores PaP está a la vuelta de la esquina...

Un saludo


----------



## framm703 (Oct 28, 2010)

La mejor pagina que encontré de puerto paralelo es esta, porque las demás no les entendí nada y todas decían cosas distintas... entonces me arriesgué a quemar el puerto Y decidí por esta info...:
 Por suerte..SALIÓ TODO BIEN! 
http://cfievalladolid2.net/tecno/cyr_01/control/puerto_paralelo.htm

Cualquier cosa que necesiten saber sobre el Puerto paralelo fijence acá... !!


----------

